# Finally got on with using my DA



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Finally got round to using the DA polisher along with Menzerna polish and pads. Turned out pretty good.....


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

She looks good Stevie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work using a DA is not as scary as people think


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

Ty folks 

If you have like me never tried using a DA before just use softest pad and least abrasive compound and get used to doing it. I done that all over the car first time a few weeks ago then just went for it on Saturday properly. Even using softest pads and most gentle compounds will get the desired finish though it will take an awful lot longer but at least you won't do any damage.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks lovely


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a nice shine that you have on her there!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice work using a DA is not as scary as people think


Agreed, if you anything about you it's pretty easy, just take it steady at first until you've learned the ropes....


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Get thee round here - my poor baby needs that sort of attention!


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

SalsredTT said:


> Get thee round here - my poor baby needs that sort of attention!


LOL on my way!


----------

